# Python upgrade or gio-fam-backend upgrade first?



## wszczep (Nov 15, 2013)

Dear all,

There are entries in the UPDATING file regarding devel/glib20 and devel/gio-fam-backend (20130731) and lang/python (20130817). I've got to upgrade both of them. Python is required by gio-fam-backend according to `pkg_info`. 

The question is: shall I follow updating instructions first for gio-fam-backend and then for Python (as date order says), or opposite?

I am afraid as instructions for gio-fam-backend state as third step points to rebuilding all ports i.e. `portmaster -a`, which will prevent special steps mentioned in instructions for Python.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, you should do it according to the date entry order


----------



## wszczep (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok. But the instructions for Python are:
First step - update lang/python*
Second step - install lang/python2
Third step - install/update lang/python

If doing what is written for gio-fam-backend entry first, it will do `portmaster -a` also for Python (i.e. only the first step) and all other ports depending on Python. Will there be a problem if I do the second and third step at the end of the process?

PS. I really should do port updates more often


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 15, 2013)

Considering that you'll be using the `# portmaster -a` command eventually anyway I don't see a problem with postponing its use until you fixed your Python environment.

I'd start by following the several instructions for the individual updates, and once all of those have been done then follow up with updating everything else (using the portmaster command).


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 15, 2013)

You shouldn't have problems, if you follow all the steps described in /usr/ports/UPDATING. Note that when you update gio-fam-backend also will be updated all port dependencies as part of the build/install process, so don't worry about it. As I asserted initially, only be sure that you followed all the steps for the upgrade.

If during the upgrade you experience any problems, please let us know.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2013)

Instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING should be followed since the last time you upgraded ports.  When was that?


----------

